# DON'T COME IN ... let's out all the dark!



## e_ (Jul 15, 2003)

*Oiii...!!!*

Can't ya read ???

pmsl!!!

 8) 

e_

&lt; wanders off, looking for more mischief to get into >


----------



## oriecat (Jul 15, 2003)

*Ooops!*




			
				e_ said:
			
		

> pmsl!!!



Huh?  This one has me stumped...


----------



## Chase (Jul 15, 2003)

You probably don't really want to know 

It is a possible physical reaction to laughing REALLY hard...which would result in you having to change clothes   :shock:


----------



## oriecat (Jul 15, 2003)

Oooh ok.  Kinda like rotflmaopmp...


----------



## Chase (Jul 15, 2003)

lol yeah...pretty similar


----------

